

Deleting Large Objects in Redis - guywithabike
http://www.redisgreen.net/blog/deleting-large-objects/

======
djanowski
By the way, antirez is already working on a lazy deletion of large objects:
[http://twitter.com/antirez/status/626406286083670016](http://twitter.com/antirez/status/626406286083670016)

